# Investing in Barcelona property



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, I would like to know if anyone here has invested in property in the Barcelona region including barcelona coasts and rented out that property to locals? How has the experience been? Basically I am considering buying a small villa on thr barcelona coasts and maybe 1 or 2 small flats in Eixample / Sarria / Saint Gervasi area and I want to live in the villa while renting out the flats. Is this a good idea or a terrible one? Are rental laws in spain really so bad and what are the realistc risks I can face in future? I am concerned with the following risks...some are small and some ridiculous but I am still concerned before i think of making any step ....I will be a cash buyer so I own everything outright.

Potential Risks I am concerned about -

1) catalunya will leave spain at some point and the goverment may seize my assets and throw me out. As of now spain is offering resident visas that are indefinite as long as any non eu national invests 500k euros or more in one or multiple properties anywhere in spain. I am only interested in the barcelona region.

2) renting to locals will be difficult and if they stop paying rent getting them out will be impossible - how costly and lengthy is the process of getting rid of non paying tenants in spain exactly?

3) ive seen a lot of poverty and frustration in spain..is there any chance of a future civil war how bad is the spanish economy really and is it at a point where they can soon take drastic measures ?

4) lastly, i like catalunya a lot culturally and for the food / lifestyle etc...but catalan peope seem extremely closed minded...i am young (38) semi retired but keep myself busy...its hard to find an educated global lot in spain,,,they are either retired old people or the locals who kind of seem to hate rich foreigners coming over and buying their country while they thenselves are struggling to have a decent roof since jobs are so diffcult in spain and salaries are so low. For many foreigners spain is affordable cuz they earn outside spain and just live in spain...but I just dont want to live in a country where the locals hate people like me...i have no spanish friends but i think if i stay longer i would be able to hav at last some friends there.

I know taxes are another issue but i will post that seperately. 

Thanks.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

1. Catalonia will leave Spain (We hope in less than 24 month)but I am sure that will not confiscate your properties,and don't expulse you,specially if you are owner of flats here,(there are almost one milion of inmigrants here,imagine Catalonia expulsing one milion of person?we are civilizated person.
2.Renting a flat here is one risk if the tenants dont pay, you can delay one year for expulse the tenants,you must rent only the flats for tourists or you must rent the flats for agency and filter very well the tenants, but this problem is in all Spain not only in Catalonia (spanish laws).(I will prefer 
invest in parkings or shops if i where in your situation,in a good places and streets of course.).
4.Maybe some catalan people are closed mind,but we are 7.5 milion of people,there are stupids every where.
We don't hate the people who come here to invest..except those who are arrogant and don't respect the local people and don't want to be one of us.If not they are welcome and if they want integrate with us then ...double welcome.
Sorry for my english...I m learning.


----------

